

TechCruch50 Drinking Game - spectre
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/14/wittc50-the-techcrunch-50-day-two-drinking-game/

======
jrockway
Making fun of people is so fun! Look at all those losers out there presenting
their ideas to the world! Staying home and getting wasted is so much more
valuable, especially if you have a blog!

